# Vulcanismo - 2010



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 14:27)

*Tópico para seguimentos de Vulcanismo durante o ano de 2010.*


*Links úteis*


Global Volcanism Program 
http://www.volcano.si.edu/

Volcano World Eruptions
http://volcanoworld.wordpress.com/

Volcano Database
http://www.volcanodb.com/


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2010 às 14:30)

A erupção do Eyjafjallajökull na Islândia passa a tópico dedicado:

 A erupção do Eyjafjallajökull na Islândia


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2010 às 01:19)

Esta imagem já tem quase dois meses, mas é fabulosa. É do «Soufrière Hills», estratovulcão da ilha de Montserrat (Caraíbas) que entrou em erupção no passado dia 5 de Fevereiro 2010.

A fotografia foi tirada a bordo de um avião comercial em cruzeiro (altitude 10/12 mil metros) por uma turista (Mary Jo Penkala) do Canadá, e só nestes dias foi difundida pela Net e agências de comunicação. A pluma terá chegado aos 15 mil metros.












> A Calgary woman's Caribbean holiday snapshot has gone viral, but it's no photo of beachside frolicking that's made Mary Jo Penkala famous.
> 
> The Calgary hairdresser was aboard a WestJet flight to St. Lucia when she peered out the window and saw a "funky-looking" plume billowing above the rest of the clouds.
> 
> ...





Satélite Aqua


----------



## irpsit (3 Abr 2010 às 07:22)

Foto fantástica, Vince.
Não sabia que nas Caraíbas também tinha começado uma erupção.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 14:06)

Vince disse:


> Esta imagem já tem quase dois meses, mas é fabulosa. É do «Soufrière Hills», estratovulcão da ilha de Montserrat (Caraíbas) que entrou em erupção no passado dia 5 de Fevereiro 2010.
> 
> A fotografia foi tirada a bordo de um avião comercial em cruzeiro (altitude 10/12 mil metros) por uma turista (Mary Jo Penkala) do Canadá, e só nestes dias foi difundida pela Net e agências de comunicação. A pluma terá chegado aos 15 mil metros.
> 
> ...



Esta imagem deixou-me sem palavras.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2010 às 11:40)

Mais um vulcão em erupção!


> *Guatemala: Governo decreta estado de calamidade devido a erupção de vulcão Pacaya*
> 28 de Maio de 2010, 06:27
> 
> Guatemala, 28 mai (Lusa) - O governo da Guatemala decretou na quinta feira à noite o estado de calamidade pública na zona centro do país devido à crescente actividade do vulcão Pacaya, situado a 50 quilómetros a sul da capital.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 14:21)

*Cerca de 12 mil fogem de vulcão na Indonésia*


> O vulcão Sinabung, no norte da Ilha da Sumatra, Indonésia, entrou em erupção este fim-de-semana, forçando 12 mil pessoas a deslocarem-se para as cidades vizinhas..
> 
> A coluna de fumo e cinza tornou-se visível a cerca de 1500 metros de altitude e o fenómeno continua em forte actividade desde a noite de sábado.De acordo com a imprensa internacional, é a primeira vez que o Sinabug, situado a 1300 quilómetros a noroeste de Jacarta, expele lava e cinzas desde há 400 anos. Algo que obrigou ao plano de evacuação das regiões circundantes, bem como à declaração de alerta vulcânico máximo pelas autoridades do país.As 12 mil pessoas que tiveram de sair das suas casas encontram-se alojadas em edifícios públicos ou em centros religiosos. A evacuação exigiu dezenas de camiões, autocarros e ambulâncias.
> 
> Destak


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2010 às 19:20)

*Sumatra em alerta vermelho. Vulcão já matou duas pessoas*



> Pelo menos duas pessoas morreram devido à erupção do vulcão Sinabung na ilha de Sumatra na Indonésia. O vulcão, que estava parado desde 1600, continua a fazer estragos, depois de já te deixado 12 mil pessoas desalojadas. Uma das mortes está relacionada com problemas respiratórios, enquanto a outra foi consequência de um enfarte. O tráfego provocado pela operação de evacuação provocou ainda um acidente na estrada que resultou em dois feridos.
> As autoridades da indonésia, com ajuda de ambulâncias, camiões e autocarros, conseguiram retirar 12 mil moradores das 17 vilas da região afectada pelo vulcão a norte da ilha de Sumatra. O fumo provocado pela lava vulcânica atingiu quase quatro mil hectares de floresta e terreno agrícola da região.
> 
> I


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 13:45)

*Sumatra: vulcão adormecido há 400 anos entra em erupção*



> Vulcão Sinabung, inativo desde 1600, entra em erupção e provoca alerta máximo na ilha de Sumatra, Indonésia. Milhares de pessoas foram obrigadas a deixar as suas casas.
> 
> Já ninguém esperava. Após mais de 400 anos de inatividade, o vulcão do monte Sinabung , na ilha de Sumatra, voltou a expelir lava e nuvens de cinza a 1.500 metros de altura. Ontem, pelo menos 10 mil pessoas foram obrigadas a abandonar as suas casas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2010 às 13:01)

*Vulcão adormecido durante 400 anos com nova explosão violenta*



> Depois de 400 anos adormecido, o vulcão do Monte Sinabung entrou em actividade na semana passada e nesta terça-feira expeliu nuvens de cinza negra que cobriram 25 quilómetros ao seu redor. Esta foi a erupção mais violenta desde a semana passada
> 
> «Ouviu-se um som aterrador, como se fossem centenas de bombas a explodir ao mesmo tempo. E depois a terra começou a tremer. Nunca tinha vivido nada parecido», conta Ita Sitepu, de 29 anos, que fugiu para longe da base do vulcão, estando agora num dos abrigos de emergência.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Out 2010 às 00:27)

sexta-feira, 1 de Outubro de 2010 | 22:29   

Colômbia: Vulcão que matou milhares em 1985 entra em actividade

O vulcão colombiano Nevado del Ruiz, que há 25 anos matou 23 mil pessoas, está novamente em actividade sísmica, registando desde quinta-feira 1100 movimentos, informou hoje o Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico de Manizales. 
Segundo o organismo, a magnitude máxima registada foi 1.93 da escala de Richter e ocorreu às 05:26 de hoje (11:26, hora de Lisboa). 

A actividade sísmica verificou-se na cratera Arenas, tendo aumentado a quantidade de dióxido de enxofre libertado para a atmosfera. 

Habitantes das aldeias circundantes ao vulcão sentiram um forte cheiro a enxofre e, às primeiras horas da manhã, foi observada uma coluna de gás, de cor branca, sobre o cume do Nevado del Ruiz. 

O Observatório de Manizales já alertou para o facto de o vulcão retomar "o seu nível de actividade anterior se aumentar o seu desequilíbrio". 

A 13 de novembro de 1985, o vulcão Nevado del Ruiz entrou em erupção e causou uma avalancha de lava que soterrou o município de Armero, na província de Tolima, matando 23 mil pessoas. 

Na altura, foi considerado o pior desastre natural da Colômbia. 

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## irpsit (7 Out 2010 às 18:49)

*Actualização da actividade vulcânica na Islândia:*

O tremor nas proximidades do vulcão *Grimsvotn *na Islândia continua elevado. Existe igualmente elevada actividade sísmica no vulcão vizinho, Bardarbunga, nomeadamente na zona sudoeste da fissura, onde se localiza o vulcão Loki-Fogrufjöll, que pertence ao complexo do *Bardarbunga*. Ambos vulcões costumam ter erupções frequentes e moderadas, embora no passado histórico já tenham tido erupções de impacto mundial (VEI=6).

Os dois constituem um par um pouco como o Katla e o Eyjafjallajökull, estando separados por pouca distância, e localizado no mesmo glaciar (ou sendo correcto, na mesma ice cap), que é a maior da Europa. 

A inflação (medida com GPS) no glaciar que cobre o Grimsvotn aumenta rapidamente, o que pode indiciar uma erupção eminente. De acordo, com os cientistas islandeses uma erupção no Grimsvotn deverá ocorrer em breve, ainda este Outono ou neste Inverno 

Em 2004 o vulcão causou algumas disrupções nos voos europeus. Para dar uma ideia o Grimsvotn tem tido erupções a cada 5-6 anos nas últimas décadas, a última foi a acima mencionada.

Noutro lado do país, o vulcão *Katla *continua a mostrar actividade sísmica elevada mas constante, indicando movimento de magma, embora com uma erupção ainda não eminente.

*Em conclusão: o vulcão Grimsvotn poderá entrar em erupção muito em breve*. Katla é o outro candidato para uma erupção no próximo ano. Nota: erupções em simultâneo na Islândia é algo que já aconteceu antes.





Grimsvotn está localizado à direita do Loki-Fogrufjöll e abaixo do Bardarbunda no mapa.

Outros dois vulcões mostrando actividade sísmica crescente são o *Kverfjöll *(à direita do Bardarbunga) e o *Askja *(mas apenas na sua fissura e não na cratera central).

Não esquecer ainda que o *Hekla *tem tido erupções a cada 10 anos nas últimas décadas (última erupção 2000) e geralmente entra em erupção sem quaisquer sinais sísmicos preliminares.

Para não assustar (ou criar desilusões) em ninguém; devo dizer que este comportamento sísmico é normal. Os vulcões islandeses são muito activos, e adivinhar qual é o próximo é uma lotaria, embora haja indicações seguras das erupções próximas do Grimsvotn e do Katla. Aliás, a Islândia é responsável por um terço de toda a lava expelida no planeta durante os últimos 10000 anos!

Fontes: http://en.vedur.is


----------



## irpsit (9 Out 2010 às 07:44)

As coisas ultimamente tem andado animadas na Islândia, depois de alguns sismos mais fortes e inflação crescente no vulcão Grimsvotn (que entretanto parou de aumentar), agora é a vez das estações em redor do *Katla *e *Eyjafjallajökull *mostrarem tremor que aumentou subitamente. Ora a última vez que isto aconteceu foi antes da erupção de Março/Abril.

Por vezes o sinal pode ser também ruído devido a mudanças no gelo/ou mau tempo, mas de momento o tempo está bom na Islândia, portanto poderá significar algo geológico. Outra coisa no Katla apesar de haver constantes sismos nos últimos dias, ainda não houve nenhum maior.

De qualquer modo, isto parece indiciar que um destes dois vulcões ou ambos irão ter uma erupção no espaço dos próximos meses.


----------



## Pirata (11 Out 2010 às 15:02)

Nunca me tinha apercebido da quantidade de vulcoes na islandia... Deve sinceramente ser a ilha ou massa de terra com mais vulcoes por kilometro quadrado. 

   se so um vulcao em erupcao na Islandia deu as dores de cabeca que deu, imagino o que acontece se mais que um entra em erupcao. E sem falar na quantidade de cinzas e gazes que iria lancar para a atmosfera, o que poderia tornar os nossos invernos na europa AINDA mais frios e gelados.


----------



## irpsit (11 Out 2010 às 17:33)

Existem cerca de 130 vulcões na Islândia, mas apenas 18 tiveram erupções desde 940, altura em que a lha foi colonizada. Muitos deles são vulcões activos com erupções nos últimos milhares de anos.

Depois há ainda centenas de outras montanhas, fora da região vulcânica, as quais são todas de origem vulcânica, mas que estão extintos desde há milhões de anos.

A parte central da ilha émuito nova geologicamente falando; tem algumas dezenas de milhares de anos. A parte oeste e leste é antiga, entre 1 a 15 milhões de anos, ou seja 15 milhões antes não havia Islândia.

Exemplos dos vulcões mais activos (e explosivos) são: Katla, Hekla, Grimsvotn, Askja, Bardarbunga, e Krafla. 

Vê aqui uma lista http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_volcanoes_in_Iceland



Pirata disse:


> Nunca me tinha apercebido da quantidade de vulcoes na islandia... Deve sinceramente ser a ilha ou massa de terra com mais vulcoes por kilometro quadrado.
> 
> se so um vulcao em erupcao na Islandia deu as dores de cabeca que deu, imagino o que acontece se mais que um entra em erupcao. E sem falar na quantidade de cinzas e gazes que iria lancar para a atmosfera, o que poderia tornar os nossos invernos na europa AINDA mais frios e gelados.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2010 às 21:03)

Indonésia: o vulcão Merapi entra em erupção

YOGJACARTA, Indonésia — O vulcão Merapi, um dos mais ativos e perigosos do mundo, entrou em erupção nesta terça-feira na Indonésia, fazendo 13 mortos - entre eles um bebê de três meses - no dia seguinte a uma ordem de evacuação de 19.000 moradores que viviam em seus flancos, anunciaram as autoridades.

A explosão do Merapi, de 2.914 m, foi registrada ao crepúsculo, provocando cenas de pânico em suas escarpas muito habitadas.

"Ouvimos três explosões, às 18H00 (11H00 GMT), seguidas pelo lançamento de cinzas a 1,5 km de altitude e da formação de nuvens de vapor em torno" do vulcão, declarou à AFP Surono, encarregado da vigilância vulcanológica na Indonésia.

Não foi possível salvar um bebê que "apresentava sérias dificuldades respiratórias, após ter inalado poeira vulcânica", declarou um médico a uma televisão local.

O número de mortos e afetados pode aumentar ainda nesta quarta-feira porque "há provavelmente pessoas presas na face sul do vulcão. O caminho de acesso está bloqueado por árvores que caíram com a erupção", declarou um socorrista que levava uma mulher com queimaduras severas a um hospital de Yogjacarta.

O Merapi está situado bem no meio de uma região extremamente habitada no centro da Ilha de Java. Mais de um milhão de pessoas vivem sob a ameaça de uma explosão do domo de lava, de nuvens incandescentes e lahars (avalanches de lodo formados pela fluidificação de materiais vulcânicos saturados de água, comportando-se como um fluido viscoso).

As autoridades haviam aumentado ao máximo, na segunda-feira, o nível de alerta ante o risco de erupção iminente.

Milhares de pessoas que vivem num raio de 10 km em torno da cratera respeitaram a ordem de evacuação, principalmente mulheres, crianças e idosos, acolhidos em centros comunitários ou barracas. Muitos homens, fazendeiros na maior parte, retornaram as casas ou se recusaram a deixá-las, para tratar de seus animais e plantações - as terras do Merapi são extremamente férteis.

Sukamto, 50 anos, é um deles: coloquei minha família ao abrigo, mas tive que voltar para casa para alimentar o gado. "Posso vigiar daqui o cume do Merapi, a cerca de oito quilômetros", explicou à AFP.

A população está habituada às cóleras do Merapi que entra em erupção num período de entre 4 a 5 anos; 68 erupções foram registradas desde a metade do século XVI, das quais algumas devastadoras, como em 1930 (1.400 mortos) e 1994 (60 mortos).

A última remonta a junho de 2006.

A nova erupção "é certamente mais importante que a de 2006", estimou Surono. "Ela liberou nuvens de cinzas durante duas horas. Não podemos determinar se continua a expeli-las, porque está de noite".

A erupção de 2006 aconteceu alguns dias após o sismo de 27 de maio de 2006, de magnitude de 6,3 na escala Richter que atingiu a cidade de Yogjacarta e seus arredores e fez 5.800 mortos.

Devido aos riscos, o Merapi é o vulcão mais vigiado da Indonésia, com sua atividade acompanhada permanentemente por sismógrafos que estudam os movimentos provocados notadamente pela subida do magma.

Especialistas franceses participam dessa vigilância. "Devido a frequentes erupções, o Merapi é um fabuloso laboratório a céu aberto, onde testamos novos equipamentos e procedimentos inéditos", informa o geofísico Jean-Paul Toutain.

Fonte: AFP
http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.bf01ed27b99e631685b231b39fb00350.9e1


----------



## fablept (27 Out 2010 às 15:28)

Excelente site indonésio sobre o vulcão Merapi (sismicidade, notícias, webcams, etc)

http://www.merapi.bgl.esdm.go.id

O site está em indonésio, mas se usarem o Chrome podem fazer a tradução do site para PT ou EN..

Webcam do vulcão Merapi (não sei se está actualizado):

http://www.merapi.bgl.esdm.go.id/view-r.php?id=1&739
http://www.merapi.bgl.esdm.go.id/view-r.php?id=65&219






Fotos de uma aldeia, que está situada a apenas 4km do vulcão

















Encontrei mais algumas fotos da aldeia, mas mostrava pessoas e animais carbonizadas


----------



## fablept (28 Out 2010 às 14:16)

Mais dois vulcões entraram em erupção nos últimos 3 dias..



> *Klyuchevskoy volcano spews 9 kilometer-high ash columns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Webcam*
http://webcams.images.alaska.edu/index.php?volcano=Klyuchevskoy


Algumas fotos da actividade deste vulcão nos últimos dias











> PETROPAVLOVSK-KAMHATSKY, October 28 (Itar-Tass) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os dois vulcões encontram-se em estado de alerta vermelho:
http://www.kscnet.ru/ivs/kvert/updates.php


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2010 às 19:11)

Um video da erupção na península de Kamchatka, Rússia, onde existem dezenas de vulcões activos
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamchatka_Peninsula#Volcanoes


----------



## irpsit (1 Nov 2010 às 07:01)

O vulcão islandês Grimsvotn poderá ser o próximo a entrar em erupção. Uma cheia glacial começou ontem devido ao derretimento do glacier onde se situa. Ontem também se registou um sismo maior no vulcão, e o tremor/inflação tem aumentado recentemente. Os geológos dizem que o vulcão poderá entrar em erupção nos próximos dias, o que não é nada de anormal, pois este vulcão tem tido erupções a cada 6 anos nas últimas décadas, as últimas em 2004 e 1998, e são erupções explosivas mas relativamente pequenas, comparadas com o Eyjafjallajökull, embora possam perturbar ligeiramente os voos em algumas partes da Europa As notícias estão apenas em islandês. Só há maneira de confirmar que uma erupção começou quando um avião voar sob o glacier, ou por satélite. A zona em redor é completamente desabitada e glaciada.

http://en.vedur.is


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2010 às 12:49)

Nestes dias tem vindo a aumentar muito de volume as cheias no lago Grímsfjalli, devido ao vulcão Grímsvötn  que está debaixo do Glaciar Vatnajökull na Islândia, o maior em volume da Europa.
Webcam do lago: http://live.mila.is/jokulsarlon/


Os tremores harmónicos (ondas de baixa frequência) tem vindo a aumentar bastante, mas ainda não ocorreu nenhum sismo significativo e a boa profundidade, o que sugere que os tremores estão para já associados ao movimento do magma ou ao próprio glaciar e processo de degelo. O maior sismo foi de 3.1 mas quase na superfície, alguma fractura do próprio glaciar, os restantes mais fracos também são a baixa profundidade.

*Sismos:
*













Nas últimas horas houve um incremento dos tremores











O aumento súbito que aparece no gráfico pode estar relacionado com a quebra/colapso de alguma barragem/barreira de gelo e/ou alteração do fluxo das inundações, mas é difícil de saber para já, também pode ser sinal de erupção próxima.

Como o irpsit referiu há dias no anterior post, existe um padrão (relativo diga-se) de 6 anos neste vulcão nas 2 últimas erupções, há 6 anos entrou em erupção a 4 de Novembro 2004 e há 12 anos entrou a 28 de Dezembro 1998, pelo que é bem possível que entre em erupção. Em 2004 a erupção deu-se 4 dias depois do início das cheias do glaciar, se a história se repetisse estaria talvez iminente uma erupção entre hoje e amanhã. As erupções mais recentes foram de curta duração.

Alguns links para seguirem a situação, se virem alguma novidade, reportem aqui:
http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/oroi/grf.gif
http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/vatnajokulsvoktun/grf_trem.gif
http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/earthquakes/vatnajokull/#view=map


----------



## irpsit (3 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

*Sinais de possível erupção no vulcão Grimsvotn*

Sim, precisamente Vince. As erupções do Grimsvotn tem sido pequenas comparadas com a do Eyjafjallajökull este ano. E duram pouco, embora possam causar também uma ligeira disrupção nos voos britânicos.

Em 2004, uma cheia começou a 1 de Novembro e a erupção de uma semana seguiu-se em 5 de Novembro.
Em 1996, foi o contrário. Um forte sismo ocorreu a 30 de Setembro, a que se seguiu uma erupção forte do Grimsvotn, a as cheias só ocorreram em larga escala um mês depois do final da erupção!! (a 4 de Novembro)

É complicado prever a erupção. Mas ela parece estar muito próxima. As cheias estão a ocorrer, de modo semelhante a 2004. A ocorrência dos sismos, tremor e volume do lago no glaciar, também é similar. É interessante comparar o volume das cheias:

- De momento está em 2600 m3/sec (3 Nov)
- Eyjafjallajökull em Abril: 3000 m3/sec 
- Grimsvotn 2004: 4900 m3/sec (4 Nov)
- Grimsvotn 1996: 50.000 m3/sec (5 Nov)
- Katla 1918: 400.000 m3/sec.

Como podem ver, o volume das cheias já é idêntico às causadas pelo Eyjafjallajökull, isto porque a zona glaciar do Grimsvotn é muito maior.

Curiosamente as cheias do grimsvotn ocorrem quase no mesmo dia do ano 

A finalizar quero dizer que, não é nada estranho, se ocorrer mais uma erupção no mesmo ano na Islândia. Em média há uma erupção a cada 4 anos na Islândia, e por vezes ocorrem 3 erupções em simultâneo no país, e noutras ocasiões duas ou mais erupções catastróficas ocorrem num curto espaço de tempo. Se tiverem tempo, vejam por exemplo a quantidade de erupções que ocorreram em 1720s ou a erupção simultânea do Laki e do Grimsvotn em 1783.


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

*Re: Sinais de possível erupção no vulcão Grimsvotn*



irpsit disse:


> - De momento está em 2600 m3/sec (3 Nov)
> - Eyjafjallajökull em Abril: 3000 m3/sec
> - Grimsvotn 2004: 4900 m3/sec (4 Nov)
> - Grimsvotn 1996: 50.000 m3/sec (5 Nov)
> ...



Bastante significativo o caudal então, dado que não ocorreu ainda uma erupção. Já agora para quem não sabe, este processo denomina-se de "Jökulhlaup", termo islandês adoptado em geologia noutras línguas que não a islandesa. "Torrentes de água glaciar, de caudal importante e de significativo poder destrutivo" (*) causadas por aquecimento hidrotermal ou erupções sub-glaciares.

http://geology.about.com/od/flooding/a/aa_041397jokul.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jökulhlaup


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

O IM islandês publicou hoje ao final da tarde um relatório sobre o Grímsvötn, não há novidades em relação ao que já foi dito hoje aqui.







http://en.vedur.is/media/vatnafar/flod/Grimsvotn_status_2010-11-03_IES_IMO.pdf


----------



## irpsit (3 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Já agora, queria partilhar isto. 
Para não dizerem que é anormal duas erupções na Islândia no mesmo ano...

Em 1980 a Islândia teve duas erupções: Hekla e Krafla.
Em 1922 e 1938, erupções do Askja e Grimsvotn no mesmo ano.

Em 1341, três ou quatro vulcões no mesmo ano, um delas nos arredores de Reykjavík.

Em 1783 Laki e Grimsvotn entraram ambos em erupção (mesmo sistema), e resultaram num inverno vulcânico. A quantidade de lava libertada foi fenomenal, 14km3, ao longo de uma fissura de 27 Km!!!

Entre 1721 e 1729, 5 vulcões entraram em erupção. Três tiveram erupções de maior escala: Oraefajokull, Katla e Krafla, e mais erupções do Hekla e Kverkfjoll. Um deles, o Krafla, esteve em erupção durante 6 anos.

Segundo os geólogos islandeses, a ilha sofre um máximo de vulcanismo a cada 140 anos aproximadamente. Um novo período máximo deverá ocorrer algures nas próximas décadas. Podemos estar a observar o início deste período.


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

Sem novidades do Grímsvötn na Islândia, os tremores harmónicos tem vindo a baixar de intensidade conforme a drenagem de água também tem diminuído.







Na Indonésia o Merapi é que está em fúria, com a situação a piorar para as populações.




> *'Entering an even worse stage': Volcano kills 6
> Indonesia's Mount Merapi shoots ash 20,000 feet into the sky; death toll reaches 44
> *http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40003339/ns/world_news-asiapacific/

























Também na Indonésia o Anak Krakatoa também tem estado activo, embora seja actividade que se pode considerar relativamente normal neste vulcão.




Hoje um Avião A380 da Qantas australiana com 466 pessoas a bordo teve uma falha quase catastrófica sobre a Indonésia, uma explosão "não contida" num motor com detritos a perfurar a asa próximo do depósito de combustível. Aterrou felizmente em segurança, especulou-se muito ao longo do dia se haveria relação com as erupções, mas aparentemente não tem.






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11691543
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/11/04/qantas.pilot/


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2010 às 11:18)

*Erupção do Merapi já causou 102 mortos*



> Pelo menos 102 pessoas morreram e mais de 66 ficaram feridas em sequência da erupção do vulcão indonésio Merapi, de acordo com o último balanço oficial.
> 
> As autoridades indonésias indicam que foram recuperados 48 corpos da  localidade de Bronggang, a 15 quilómetros da cratera, e mais de 66 pessoas  encontram-se feridas, muitas delas em estado crítico com queimaduras graves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

Sobe para 122 mortos, algumas aldeias fora do limite de segurança de 15km que tinha sido evacuado foram ontem também atingidas por fluxos piroclásticos provocando muitas mortes. É a maior erupção de Merapi desde 1872.



> Blast From Indonesia Volcano Raises Deaths to 122
> Biggest blast yet from Indonesian volcano raises death toll to 122, disaster agency says
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory?id=12059766





> Sky-High: Indonesia's Merapi Eruption the Worst Since 1872
> http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/home/sky-high-indonesias-merapi-eruption-the-worst-since-1872/405014


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2010 às 16:34)

Vince disse:


> Sobe para 122 mortos, algumas aldeias fora do limite de segurança de 15km que tinha sido evacuado foram ontem também atingidas por fluxos piroclásticos provocando muitas mortes. É a maior erupção de Merapi desde 1872.


----------



## irpsit (6 Nov 2010 às 07:09)

Se esta erupção chegar a nível VEI5 ou VEI6 poderá ter impacto global no clima como o Pinatubo, Tambora e Krakatoa. Parece estar a caminhar nesse sentido.

É potencialmente preocupante os cientistas alertarem para o facto de a camara de magma conter 3 vezes mais material que o Tambora em 1815.
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,727092,00.html (usar google translator)

Vejam o link abaixo! Podem ver a nuvem de SO2 a propagar-se por satélite.
http://satepsanone.nesdis.noaa.gov/pub/OMI/OMISO2/images/OMI_ME_SO2_DDC2.GIF


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2010 às 11:37)

Algumas imagens de ontem


----------



## Teles (7 Nov 2010 às 17:24)

Mais um vídeo do vulcão Merapi


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

> *Indonesian volcano spews more scorching ash; death toll reaches 156*
> http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/11/07/indonesia.volcano/


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2010 às 13:32)

*Vulcão Merapi: Balanço de mortos sobe para 191*



> O balanço da erupção do vulcão Merapi, na Indonésia, subiu esta quarta-feira para 191 mortos, depois de terem sido encontrados em várias aldeias mais corpos soterrados pelas cinzas vulcânicas que continuam a perturbar o tráfego aéreo.
> 
> “O balanço da erupção do Merapi atingiu os 191 mortos", indicou um responsável pelas equipas de socorro.
> 
> ...


Correio da Manhã


----------



## irpsit (19 Nov 2010 às 15:21)

Actualização da actividade vulcânica na Islândia.

Eyjafjallajokull: nenhuma actividade, o vulcão parece ter entrado na fase de dormência. Não há certezas, pois da última vez, o vulcão teve seis meses de dormência e entrou de novo em erupção mais uns meses.

Grimsvotn: muito se especulou de uma possível erupção iminente no início do mês. Ocorreu uma cheia glacial e também inflação dentro do vulcão. A situação continua, com algum tremor, mas com actividade sísmica reduzida. Parece ter sido mais uma erupção falhada do Grimsvotn (a última foi em Março). O Grimsvotn é o vulcão mais activo da Islândia, com uma erupção em média a cada 6 anos!

Katla: situação interessante. A actividade sísmica mais elevada que se seguiu à erupção do Eyja, diminui nas últimas semanas. Porém começaram sismos numa zona previamente calma do vulcão (o flanco leste). Isto pode indicar magma a movimentar-se numa zona onde o Katla costuma produzir fissuras que produzem volumes de lava massivos. No entanto, não há movimentos inflacionários do vulcão. Noto que o Katla teve uma erupção muito ligeira subglacial em 1999. O que é interessante é que desde 1918 (a última verdadeira erupção) este é o período histórico mais longo de dormência.

Esjufjoll: vulcão que nunca apresentou uma erupção histórica, nas proximidades do Grimsvotn, e com caldeira massiva. No último mês ocorreu bastante actividade sísmica e a profundidade média, indicando movimento do magma para cima. Pode indiciar uma erupção futura, embora nunca se saiba quando. Não há mais instrumentos a medir o vulcão dado estar debaixo do glaciar. 

Hekla: um dos vulcões mais activos, últimas erupções em 1981, 1990 e 2000, continua silencioso. O Hekla nunca dá sinais antes de uma erupção, portanto é muito súbito, e as erupções variam muito.

Askja: última erupção de fissura em 1961. a mesma zona tem apresentando actividade sísmica e inflação. Uma erupção poderá ocorrer nos próximos anos.

Nas últimas semanas também ocorreu uma pequena crise sísmica na zona a norte do glaciar e vulcão dormente Langjokull, numa região onde nunca foram registrados sismos.

Nota: é bastante difícil prever quando ocorre uma erupção vulcânica. Sinais de erupção podem indiciar uma erupção amanhã, daqui a dois meses, daqui a dez anos, ou daqui a 100 anos.


----------



## Profetaa (4 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

_"Equador declara alerta vermelho por erupção do vulcão Tungurahua

04 de Dezembro de 2010, 21:23

O Equador declarou neste sábado alerta vermelho, o nível máximo, para a população de Baños e outras aldeias do centro do país, devido ao aumento do processo eruptivo do vulcão Tungurahua, informaram as autoridades. 
Há uma semana, o Tungurahua ('garganta de fogo' em quichua e com 5.029 metros de altura) registou emissão de lava e cinzas.

No dia 10 de Junho, uma forte erupção do vulcão, localizado a 135 km ao sul de Quito, activou um alerta laranja que levou à evacuação de cerca de 500 famílias que vivem em áreas consideradas de alto risco.

A actividade do Tungurahua alcançou nível máximo em 2006, quando deixou seis mortos na província andina de Chimborazo (sul)."_

http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1111066.html

In: Sapo Noticias


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

Earthquake activity in most volcanoes in Iceland is calm.

Katla is definitively calm, after some earthquake activity this summer. It seems that magma is gradually accumulating under the caldera. A (major) eruption might occur there within the next years, but difficult to say whether next year or in 20 years. Last eruption was 1918, and usually eruptions occur every 40 years.

Grimsvotn: reports came on the news from a near eruption in 1st November, with glacial flood. Magma intruded the volcano but did not erupt. An eruption is very likely within the next months but it should be small compared to Eyjafjallajokull this year. This volcano has been erupting every 6 years.

Volcanoes currently showing earthquake swarms, are Krisuvik, close to Reykjavík (dormant for 700 years, more the fissure type), Askja (another powerful volcano, dormant for 50 years, but the swarm is happening in a fissure) and Esjufjoll (a volcano with no known Holocene eruptions but a large caldera!). In Askja and Esjufjoll the earthquakes show that magma is rising below the volcanoes.

Hekla is showing some very recent signs of unrest, indicating it might be very close to an eruption. Usually, earthquakes start only 30min before an eruption. Hekla has been erupting every 10 years.

Estimates would put Grimsvotn as likely to erupt in 2011, Hekla might erupt in soon too, Katla probably within the next decade, with a major eruption; the others stated above, it's difficult to say when. Icelandic volcanoes are always a surprise.

PS: só agora me apercebi que escrevi o post em inglês. Como estou preguiçoso para o traduzir, vou deixar ficar assim e peço desculpa pelo facto!


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Dez 2010 às 01:36)

Então as estimativas parecem colocar o *Grimsvotn* com mais hipóteses de entrar em erupção no próximo ano, o *Hekla*, o *Katla* entre outros acima referidos parecem mais reservados ao efeito surpresa!


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2010 às 10:04)

O Grimsvotn tem tido erupções a cada 6 anos nas últimas décadas, a última em 2004, e este ano já teve duas erupções "falhadas" (intrusão de magma dentro da montanha sem sair para fora). A inflação do vulcão continua. Tudo indica uma erupção próxima.

O Hekla tem tido erupções a cada 10 anos nas ultimas décadas (ultima em 2000) e neste ultimo mes, registou algumas mudanças na montanha que podem indiciar uma erupção. O problema com o Hekla é que mantém-se silencioso (sismos) até somente 30 min antes de uma erupção.

Estes diria que provavelmente pelo menos um dos dois terá uma erupção no próximo ano ou dois, baseados nos ciclos recentes dos vulcões e sinais que tem mostrado.

Mas a Islândia é sempre uma surpresa. Existem múltiplos vulcões neste momento mostrando sinais de movimentos de magma, o problema é prever quando irá ocorrer uma erupção, e qual deles será o próximo.




joseoliveira disse:


> Então as estimativas parecem colocar o *Grimsvotn* com mais hipóteses de entrar em erupção no próximo ano, o *Hekla*, o *Katla* entre outros acima referidos parecem mais reservados ao efeito surpresa!


----------

